# Jetzt PCGH 11/2011 mitgestalten: Welche Artikel sollen wir umsetzen?



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Jetzt PCGH 11/2011 mitgestalten: Welche Artikel sollen wir umsetzen? gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Jetzt PCGH 11/2011 mitgestalten: Welche Artikel sollen wir umsetzen?


----------



## micha2 (30. August 2011)

Geschichte ist immer gut


----------



## Patze (7. September 2011)

Bitte, bitte endlich mal mindestens einen sehr ausführlichen Artikel über das ewige  Streitthema 16:10 - 16:9!  Und zwar bitte nicht nur mithilfe von Wikipedia-Artikeln. Ich kann es nicht mehr hören bzw. darüber lesen. Dauernd werden immer und immer wieder in allen Foren dieser Welt Threads dazu aufgemacht  und irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass deswegen seriöse, kompetente Informationen dazu immer mehr untergehen. Die Threads schießen fast wie giftige Pilze, wie Unkraut aus dem Boden.  Kann man zumindest hier von Seiten der PCGH einmal klar Schiff machen? Und sei es nur ein (kläglicher) Versuch. 

Allein wenn man nur nach deutschen Einträge auf Google sucht, dann gibt es ca. 3.160.000 Ergebnisse!!!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

Dann aber bitte als ausführlichen Interview-Artikel mit vielen Entwicklern im Spielebereich. (was planen sie? was bevorzugen sie? warum gibt es so wenige Spiele, die einfach die Fläche über alle Formate konstant halten? Gerade in Strategiespielen...)
Denn technisch wurde zu  Low-Profile-Bildschirmen eben wirklich schon genug gesagt - bzw. alles wichtige lässt sich in einem Absatz wiederholen.


----------



## marvinj (10. September 2011)

ein spezial über alle grafikkarten seit dem jahr 2000 in einem großen leistungsvergleich
auch wären außführliche tests üebr grafikkarten im preisbereich von 100 bis 150€ gut, für die leser die nicht das geld für eine gtx 470 + haben
wünschenswert wären auch größere tabellen des leistungsindex, sowohl für die grkas als auch cpu, in denen nicht nur die absolusten high end cpus/grakas sind


----------



## micha2 (10. September 2011)

das sollte eigentlich einmal pro jahr sein


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. September 2011)

marvinj schrieb:


> ein spezial über alle grafikkarten seit dem jahr 2000 in einem großen leistungsvergleich


Hatten wir doch in der 06/2011 erst...? Zumindest die wichtigsten.


----------



## AntiFanboy (15. September 2011)

längere gpu/cpu leistungsindex!

das mit dem 16:9/16:10 streitthema!

gamer headsets fürs spielen 

und für mich was wichtiges : 

mauspads! (bis 25€)

da ich ein neues brauche aber nicht weiß welches!


----------



## marvinj (16. September 2011)

ein test über crossfire(und sli) systeme wär cool
dann auch schreiebn ab welcher graka sich das lohnt, welche fps zahl es bringt im vergleich und natürlich auch die wattzahl. aber nicht nur die neusten grakas für den test nehmen, bitte nehmt auch die etwas älteren wie die 4870.
außerdem klärt bitte was dort x16 beringt im gegensatz zu x8 oder sogar x4 und ob es auch möglich ist eine dx 10 und eine dx11 karte zusammenzuschließen und welche dann bei welcher dx einstellung was berechnet.
ihr hört schon das könnte ein richtige spezial geben  
​


----------



## AntiFanboy (16. September 2011)

@marvinj : wenn die unterschiedl. DX haben kannst kein sli/cf machen weils nicht dieselben karten sind...

aber so ein test nit sli/cf wär auch interresant!


----------



## marvinj (16. September 2011)

@antifanboy
also kann ich meien 4870 mit dx10.1 mit keiner zb 5850 zusammenschließen?
kann ich denn mit der nächst höheren karte der 4890 crossfire betreiben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

marvinj schrieb:


> kann ich denn mit der nächst höheren karte der 4890 crossfire betreiben?


 
Könnte klappen, aber dann läuft die 4890 nur auf 4870 Niveau.


----------



## AntiFanboy (16. September 2011)

dachte das müssten exakt die selben sein?


----------



## crazzzy85 (16. September 2011)

ich war ebenfalls in der annahme das es die gleichen karten sein müssen auf was kommt es denn jetzt genau an das man sie zusammen schließen kann ?


----------



## AntiFanboy (16. September 2011)

ein bier zu viel? 

denn dann muss ich mein ganzes wissen umkrempeln^^


----------



## marvinj (17. September 2011)

ich habe mich noch ein wenig umgeschaut
es müssen nicht unbedingt die gleichen karten sein, man kann z.b. eine 5870 mit einer 5850 zusammenschließen, es ist nicht ideal aber es geht
ideal ist immer genau diegleiche karte

ich habe aber so nochmal eine frage:
sollte ich mir zu meiner 4870 gs noch eine weitere holen und die im crossfire laufen lassen (mikroruckeln inclusive) oder mir eien neue karte für 100€ kaufen? was bringt mehr leistung?


----------



## AntiFanboy (18. September 2011)

lol, dinge gibts...


----------



## biohaufen (18. September 2011)

marvinj schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mich noch ein wenig umgeschaut
> es müssen nicht unbedingt die gleichen karten sein, man kann z.b. eine 5870 mit einer 5850 zusammenschließen, es ist nicht ideal aber es geht
> ideal ist immer genau diegleiche karte
> 
> ...



Ich hatte 2 HD4870 die Mikroruckler überwiegen alles, also wenn eine HD6870 für 130!


----------



## AntiFanboy (18. September 2011)

von der leistung her ist das cf gespann um einiges besser


----------



## Liza (18. September 2011)

Ich lese immer nur Dinge über aktuelle Hardware, wie wäre es wenn man mal aktuelle Spiele mit älterer Hardware testet und damit zeigt das man nicht immer die neuste Hardware brauch und so ebenfalls sehr gute FPS erreichen kann. Denn ständig lassen einen Berichte über neue Hardware ein Gefühl aufkommen man hinkt hinterher, obwohl dem gar nicht so ist und man noch recht gut mithalten kann. 

Finde auch Tests interessant wo mal ältere und neuere Hardware vermischt wird, sprich alte CPU neue GPU, oder umgekehrt. Limitiert im Spiel etwas, wöre es vllt doch bald mal Zeit zum aufrüsten ect... So etwas zeigt einem ja auch, das man erst mal nur 1ne Komponente erneuert müsste und nicht gleich ein komplettes System...

Ein Thema frei nach dem Motto "Auch ein alter Porsche fährt sich noch gut" , ich hoffe Ihr wisst wie ich das meine. So ein Artikel würde mich freuen und einige Andere bestimmt auch!

Lg L.


----------



## AntiFanboy (18. September 2011)

liza spricht mir aus dem mund...

manchmal komm ich mir wie der letzte hinterwäldler vor mit meiner hw...

zeigt mal mit welcher cpu/gpu manche games immer noch zocken kann und wenn was limitiert was genau!?

CF vs SLI wär iwie interresant aber nicht vergleichbar da die karten unterschiedlich stark/schwach sind.

mobile gpus und cpus - was die leisten wär auch mal interresant!


----------



## marvinj (18. September 2011)

Liza schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese immer nur Dinge über aktuelle Hardware, wie wäre es wenn man mal aktuelle Spiele mit älterer Hardware testet und damit zeigt das man nicht immer die neuste Hardware brauch und so ebenfalls sehr gute FPS erreichen kann. Denn ständig lassen einen Berichte über neue Hardware ein Gefühl aufkommen man hinkt hinterher, obwohl dem gar nicht so ist und man noch recht gut mithalten kann.
> 
> Finde auch Tests interessant wo mal ältere und neuere Hardware vermischt wird, sprich alte CPU neue GPU, oder umgekehrt. Limitiert im Spiel etwas, wöre es vllt doch bald mal Zeit zum aufrüsten ect... So etwas zeigt einem ja auch, das man erst mal nur 1ne Komponente erneuert müsste und nicht gleich ein komplettes System...
> 
> ...



Daumen hoch, dass stimmt zu 100%
Ich wäre auch dafür



			
				biohaufen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte 2 HD4870 die Mikroruckler überwiegen alles, also wenn eine HD6870 für 130!



Wie schlimm ist es? Bin auch nicht auf einem goldhaufen geboren worden xD


----------



## Dark_angel (19. September 2011)

Crysis 2 Direct X11 Ultra bitte mit in den Leistungsindex.

Eine Treiber Analyse für bisherige und kommende Spiele wäre nicht schlecht, da AMD im Treiber doch schon einiges zugelegt hat.


----------



## AntiFanboy (23. September 2011)

mauspad test bis zu 30€ wäre mal interresant!

ich such grad eins!


----------



## Freakless08 (26. September 2011)

Liza schrieb:


> Ich lese immer nur Dinge über aktuelle Hardware, wie wäre es wenn man mal aktuelle Spiele mit älterer Hardware testet und damit zeigt das man nicht immer die neuste Hardware brauch und so ebenfalls sehr gute FPS erreichen kann. Denn ständig lassen einen Berichte über neue Hardware ein Gefühl aufkommen man hinkt hinterher, obwohl dem gar nicht so ist und man noch recht gut mithalten kann.
> 
> Finde auch Tests interessant wo mal ältere und neuere Hardware vermischt wird, sprich alte CPU neue GPU, oder umgekehrt. Limitiert im Spiel etwas, wöre es vllt doch bald mal Zeit zum aufrüsten ect... So etwas zeigt einem ja auch, das man erst mal nur 1ne Komponente erneuert müsste und nicht gleich ein komplettes System...
> 
> ...


 Seh ich genauso. Es gab doch mal eine Ausgabe mit einem Aufrüstspecial ... da gab es auch so eine Tabelle mit CPU / GPU gegenüberstellung was von beiden (im schnitt) Limitiert hat oder ob alles Fluffig (jedenfalls von der ungefähr gleichmäßigen Auslastung) funktionierte


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. September 2011)

Kommt. Bald.


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. September 2011)

was?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. September 2011)

Na das im Posting über meinem oben.


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. September 2011)

aso ok^^

da freu ich mich auch schon drauf!


----------

